# Parking brake cable removal



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

The spring on my front parking brake cable is rusted and disintegrating so I decided to replace the cable.
What engineer decided to use a piece of suspension bridge cable on this thing? 😁
It was really difficult to remove because it is so stiff.

Thanks to others' posts I found on this forum, I was able to get the clip loose inside the car.
rwhitaker
geeteeohguy


I ordered a replacement. I hope it is a lot easier to install the new one.


----------



## NoGoat (Jul 21, 2021)

I just did this on my 67. I cut the old one forward of the frame exit and that helped getting the old one out. The new one is a bit more flexible, but was still a pain. I did eventually get it. I'm replacing the whole parking brake system on mine. I just installed a 200-4r, the crossmember is in the exact location as the TH400 I removed, but the intermediate cable (the long one in the middle) is way too short to connect the rear to the front with all the hooks etc. I guess I can leave out one of the hooks, or get a custom length cable made. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

NoGoat said:


> I just did this on my 67. I cut the old one forward of the frame exit and that helped getting the old one out. The new one is a bit more flexible, but was still a pain. I did eventually get it. I'm replacing the whole parking brake system on mine. I just installed a 200-4r, the crossmember is in the exact location as the TH400 I removed, but the intermediate cable (the long one in the middle) is way too short to connect the rear to the front with all the hooks etc. I guess I can leave out one of the hooks, or get a custom length cable made. It just doesn't make sense to me.


I also had to cut the old one into pieces to get it out. Plus a crowbar, hammer, and pieces of wood jammed into the cable to move it.

I just received the new one. It is MUCH more flexible than the old one. I hope I can do this with a lot less effort than getting the old one out.

Maybe you can drill a new hole in the crossmember to compensate. I would suggest making sure the intermediate cable distributes "pull" to each wheel without binding on a sharp bend at a hook somewhere.


----------

